# Reading shows, who's going?



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Really, as the title says. Are any of you planning to head to the double show in Reading on Saturday? I'll be there!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Hope the snow holds off for you!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Me too, Soupie. I've been losing sleep over that one as the financial loss would be immense.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

I am planning to pop along and have a look around.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You should come find me then as I'll have a few there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

I only live a 10 minute walk away so i will most likely pop down and have a look around . Was going to Enter Raven then totally forgot but will do next time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

I will do. I hope the snow has gone by then but it was snowing here an hour ago.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

I won't be there but I really hope the snow doesn't cause an issue for you!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I was hoping to go but unfortunately cannot make it now 

Good luck to those who are showing and have fun to those visiting


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll be there expecting my cuddle


----------



## Sunflower2009 (May 14, 2012)

Too far away for me - but good luck to those who are showing


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

A cake for a cuddle, Steve? Sounds fair to me.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

no cake, you're supposed to be bringing that as it was your birthday.


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

Just in case anyone checks this ... we'll be there, come say hi


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Well, I went to the Colourpoint show with my Charlie-girl as a pet entrant, and we survived! She settled better than I feared she might, and the judges I spoke to (after a mix up over an empty pen and Charlie!) thought she was a nice, sweet cat.  She ended up winning her class, although she missed the household Best of Breed equivalent as there was a Master Cat in her class who walked off with that, plus she took a Best Debutant Cat and Best Cat by a First Time Exhibitor - rather chuffed! And she's definitely Best in Show to me 

Carly didn't have such a good day, sadly (which is why I'm posting for her) - it wouldn't be my place to go into the details, but in the early afternoon a vet decided a small amount of eye discharge on one cat was cause to remove all her cats from the show (despite them all passing vetting in fine, and the discharge looking normal for a Persian), and she had to go home early.  I think the other two had already been judged by that time, which made it an especially harsh call - everyone was gutted for her. 

Unfortunately that means no pictures of the Moonspun brood for you lot this time, sorry - things got so manic I even forgot to take one of Charlie, and nearly left my Challenge Certificate and pennants behind on my pen at the end!  But I did get cuddles with Apache, despite everything, which was worth turning up for in itself. 

I also came home with several silvervine stuffed toys (like catnip, but more so), a Bergen ball track and - oh, joy of joys! - some Natural Instinct raw food! I've been wanting to try Charlie with it, but wasn't sure how to overcome the expense of ordering small or the space problems of ordering big. So a BIG thanks to Natural Instinct for sponsoring the show and donating all that food, and if Charlie likes it (which I'm sure she will!), they may well have a new customer! 

And here endeth my little report.

~Jes


----------



## Lunatora (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Carly


I met you today and when I sent back you had gone home can you pm me xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

Phoebe and I were there for about 90 minutes. We had a lovely time looking at all the cats and I will more than likely enter Hattie and Betsy next year. It was lovely to meet Jesthar and Carly.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Fiji, I'm sorry I wasn't particularly talkative today, but you caught me when I was still horrendously angry at what happened, and wasn't really thinking straight. I promise next time I'll talk more! your little one's a cutie though!

Jes, thank you... A far more concise and non-emotional post than i could have made. Glad you enjoyed your Apache snuggle. She's currently cuddled up on my chest purring like a train! To top the day off in true style, got home to realise that our open class judge had withheld BOB, CC and even 1st place on Gabby, a cat who doesn't have any withholding faults, so yet another thing to be unhappy about. It was lovely seeing you today. So glad to have met your and your girl. She's absolutely scrummy! You'll need to come showing again as you did so well!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lunatora, unfortunately I can't PM you until you've made 25 posts. Are you the lady who asked for my number? If so, I'm still willing for you to have it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

No problem at all Carly, I am sorry about your cats.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

That makes two of us, Fiji.


----------



## Lunatora (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes Carly that's me

I had better get posting loll


----------



## Lunatora (Jan 26, 2013)

Carly I can let you have my email address

[email protected]


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

Carly,

We saw you before judging but you looked busy and then we in conversation. When we looked over later on you were gone! We were concerned and had to wait until we got home to find out. Really gutted for you and your cats and such a shame we missed out on chatting with you and you with Tullie. We were looking forward to it 

I'll just have to send you virtual hugs instead.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

carly87 said:


> To top the day off in true style, got home to realise that our open class judge had withheld BOB, CC and even 1st place on Gabby, a cat who doesn't have any withholding faults, so yet another thing to be unhappy about.


Oh, hon, I'm speechless! Does that mean she actually won those things, and then had them taken off her though there was no problem with her?

*sigh* I think I need someone to slap. Possibly the chunky guy who asked me at the end of the show how I'd done, then promptly shot me down with "Well, she didn't actually WIN anything then, if she was the only one in her class?"


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Seriously? He actually said that? Well, as my results go to show, just because they're the only one in the class doesn't mean that they will automatically get a first! That's so, so rude! Did you have a whitty retort for him?

no, she didn't have them taken off her. The judge looking at her decided for some reason that she wasn't good enough for a CC which is why I'm cross. Gabby has no withholding faults, so the CC shouldn't have been withheld given that she was the only pre-champion in that class. Even if the CC wasn't given, there's definitely no reason to withhold a 1st.. I'll be interested in seeing what she's written.

Iduna, I'm so, so sorry that I missed you, but I was asked very firmly to leave the show, despite my cats already having been removed from the hall, so really couldn't hang around even to finish sorting things out for my own club, let alone coming to chat to people. I'm gutted I missed you.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

No, I held my tongue - he had an official coat on and looked rather important, so I decided discretion was the better part of valour. Didn't catch his name, think it was short and started with an M but I only heard people calling after him distantly. Then decided I didn't want to know anyway!

Might also be a Royal Canin fan, I saw him stacking boxes of that stuff on a prize table earlier in the day.

You'll be pleased to know the Natural Instinct got handed out - not exactly according to plan, but it got distributed far and wide. I got a couple of different flavours to try, also remembered to give one to the radio guy. He hung around till the show closed, got really into it!

And my girl has been out, got wet and is now purring away on my lap - gotta love her!

Jes


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oooo, really? Will have to phone you for NI details. It wasn't Mark, was it?

Charlie's a little star!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Possibly - didn't really pay too much attention to him after that, though!

Anyway, a gaggle of young girls more than made up for that later. I think they must have come in for a look after the entrance fee guy had knocked off, and about half the cats had already been packed for travel. I happened to be at Charlies cage, and the all went "Awwww!" So I got her out for them to fuss, and she was great with them - so good they said she was the nicest cat they'd seen! Which cheered me right back up again.

Also managed to give one of the girls, who said her family would like to get a cat, a bit of advice on avoiding newspaper and internet adverts and getting a cat from a rescue centre, so moral duty done too.

Jes


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey, well done you!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Carly, what a crap day!! I cant believe they treated you so badly ((hugs))


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Iduna, I'm so, so sorry that I missed you, but I was asked very firmly to leave the show, despite my cats already having been removed from the hall, so really couldn't hang around even to finish sorting things out for my own club, let alone coming to chat to people. I'm gutted I missed you.


It was totally not your fault, just unfortunate and sad that it turned out that way  Hopefully we'll bump into each other at some point 



Jenny1966 said:


> Carly, what a crap day!! I cant believe they treated you so badly ((hugs))


Couldn't agree with the sentiment more.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Our day went a bit to pot by the end of the day, we had a foreign judge and she gave our girl and the boy next to her both the BOBS in the Southern then in the colourpoint show the same foreign judge gave out girl the grand and witheld on the boy next to her, then up for BOV in the Southern the same judge gave the boy the BOV even though she thought our girl was worthy of the Grand in the other show and the boy wasn't, don't get me wrong, I am happy for the boy to have got the BOV but it seemed very strange and all we got when we questioned it was that the Grands were awarded in the other show so are not considered in the judging. 

Sorry about your Day Carly


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't trust myself to comment, Steve... Sorry your day was crappy at the end.

Jenny, it's sad really. As I say, I could understand if they wanted to be mighty careful and reject Tia even though I didn't agree with even that, but to reject them all was very harsh. Just to be very clear, I'm not blaming any committees for this. The clubs themselves were fine. But I won't go under that duty vet again, not a chance.


----------

